# Radiator Coolant



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

How much coolant does the brute 750 take? And how hard is it to change it out?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

draining it is fairly easy, just unhook the lower line and let it all run out... Filling it back up is a pain though, gonna need a siphon to do it w/o having to take anything off or apart. One of those squeeze bulb siphons works great.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah its a pain. I'm glad mine racked lol


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the input polaris, just cant seem to find in the manual how much coolant it takes, anyone know?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

my manual says 2.2 l or( 2.3 quarts us)


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*Found in Periodic Maintenance 2-21*
2.4L (2.54 US qt.)
be sure to add to the reserve as well. and if you mix mix with distilled water only. Will you also be replacing your thermostat?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the info guys, dont think i will be replacing the thermostat, i must have missed the info in my manual, i just skimmed threw it briefly


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

One thing the manual also says is...the only way to drain whats in the cylinder jackets is to pull the plugs on the lower cylinder. When I did mine I did the lower hose thing, then for laughs I pulled those plugs and I'll be da*n if more didn't come out.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

what plugs you talking about nmkawierider?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> what plugs you talking about nmkawierider?


There are actualy three, two on the cylinders and on on the pump.They are at the lower ends of the cylinders, and they have like 8mm hex heads . Here a cut right out of the manual.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the info, my manual doesnt say anything on how to drain the coolant, it just says if coolant needs to be change please take it to your local kawasaki dealer, and let them take all your money....lol:laugh2:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> thanks for the info, my manual doesnt say anything on how to drain the coolant, it just says if coolant needs to be change please take it to your local kawasaki dealer, and let them take all your money....lol:laugh2:


 
LOL...time for a new manual....:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I drained my from the bottom like in the picture above..


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya i just pulled the bottom hose to drained mine then ran water through it a few times to rinse it out and i run engine ice in mine to fill up including the reservoir it took just a hair over a half gallon(1 jug) but 1 jug would be fine


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Forgot that part. Good catch NM. I changed to engine ice. No water allowed. Cost a lot. Works a lil-bit.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

For those who are running engine ice, is it worth putting in?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

in my opinion yes some people say that they dont notice a difference but in both my quads i have we even run it in our racecars and mudtrucks engine ice is made to be run not idle around at an idle regular coolant is actually better the engine ice but under load/riding conditions engine ice out performs pretty much anything another plus is that its enviornment friendly so if spilled or leaks it wont harm anything the only bad thing is it can be a lil pricy but the cheapest place i found to get it so far is kneedraggers.com at $17 a jug


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

fixing to get started on this coolant change, kawi dealer said it takes two quarts of coolant.......


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

well just got done changing the coolant, let me say the kawi engineers need to make an accessible panel too get too the coolant to make it easier too change the coolant out, i ended up removing the whole front clip to be able to fill the radiator back up, i didnt mine as i got more aquanted with the brute, love working on this machine...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*DLB.* I have noticed a temp drop on my bike. cost is about $40. plus your spare jug for the garage or trailer. $60 total. 5 degree run temp difference nice. if you run out you CAN NOT add water to it that's why the x-tra jug. and if you blow a head gasket racing a friend through some thickazz marsh it smell like candy while cooking. But that's another story.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> *DLB.* I have noticed a temp drop on my bike. cost is about $40. plus your spare jug for the garage or trailer. $60 total. 5 degree run temp difference nice. if you run out you CAN NOT add water to it that's why the x-tra jug. and if you blow a head gasket racing a friend through some thickazz marsh it smell like candy while cooking. But that's another story.


Lol. Candy huh? I'm going to look into getting some this stuff. Just wish I would have been smart and thought of this sooner. I've had my front end apart twice in the last month. Once to install a winch and later when I put snorkels on. Oh well, I can have the front plastic off in 10 mins now.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i actually had fun taken mine apart, had the music blasting, a cold beer in one hand and a wrench in another....good times, i was also thinking when i had it a part, rite about now would be a good time to snorkel it....lol but i didnt, maybe next time


----------

